# Function vs Eye Candy



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

​
*Which one? *

I look for visual appearance and aesthetics in a EDC knife59.62%I look for functionality and performance in a EDC knife4484.62%I don't carry35.77%


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've been carry a lot of different knives lately, and this just hit me.

As the title says ... what do you look for in a EDC knife? i've been visiting a lot of knife forums lately, especially around USN, Blade Forums and british forums and i feel like a lot of these "EDC" knives are mostly based on "bling" and who has the most expensive knives. Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with expensive blades, heck i even own a Sebenza, Umnumzaan and a Strider SNG which should be arriving soon myself and i love using them.

But what are your opinions on a EDC knife? what comes first ... functionality or eye candy?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

A nice look is worthless if it is a sorry piece of work in relation to high functionality. For me that means taking all factors possible into account for what makes it a wonderful tool to have in hand and perform with in the widest range of tasks.

Granted there are varying types and sizes of what would be and edc for and individual.

I know we can go into many other factors and details so don't think I am blanketing, everything with my above comments.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

My pocket carry is an Emerson....no bling, just tough as nails and quick to open. I do, on occasion carry a concealed knife where guns are not allowed and usually that is a Bill Page fighter in a custom carry sheath. Again, no bling...but still nice looking. Black G-10 scales to help with the concealment...no flashy stag or high end wood.

Todd


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Form follows function always. I've got a cold steel scimitar (serrated), from when they were still respectable, & it's a good, solid knife. I wouldn't buy anything from them now, but they used to be the cat's pajamas. Looks sharp, too...(ooh, applicable pun!)...I have several knives of varying echelons, but I choose this to be my daily companion.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

a trapper pocket knife i have about 300 or so some are sorry and are at the bottom of the knife drawer i like the high carbon steel a bowen belt buckel knife and a cold steel i have many diffrent ones but i like the xxl voyager and some times a neck knife that i made my self comes down to function i guess for me.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Another vote for functionality and performance. Currently EDCing a SANRENMU 763. Dreaming for a Spyderco Paramilitary 2


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I personally don't see it as an "either/or" question. I try to get the aesthetics, functionality and performance all in one.  For my daily application I found my ideal pocket knife in the Spyderco Chaparral. But I also am a huge fan of the Spyderco Sage 1 and 2, Dragonfly with G10 scales and Manix 2. Deep pocket carry, low profile, slick ergos, quality steel that holds a good edge and rock solid lockup.

Tom


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I have little use for bling in every aspect of my life. When it comes to knives, I dont even much care for anything in stainless blades with the exception of my good ol' trusty Leatherman tool. When it comes to folding and sheath knives I like carbon steel that you can make scary sharp. I dont mind revisiting a blade and doing some stropping in exchange for an edge that shaves. I value the patina which develops with age. When I hunt deer I carry a large folding Old Timer with two blades and the two of us have dismantled many a deer. I just havent had a need for a "Tactical" knife yet.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Function AND eye candy-

This one's a 'LAG-CHASSE'. Hand made by Laguiole of France for hunters. It's a bit heavy but worth the weight.

(sorry bout the lousy photo ...battery needs changing...and the dog hairs ... unavoidable  )


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

I have to admit I bought mine because of the way that it looks. It was bought for a very small sum in a market in Bangkok and it always does the job, so why would I need anything else?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Laguiole makes some beautiful, well-made knives. I've a corkscrew/foil cutter from them in olive wood, & it's gorgeous. In fact, I haven't seen anything they've produced that I wouldn't be buy. I just can't wrap my damned English-speaking tongue around that name...La-ghool? La-gwa? La-gwe-oh--lee? It's like my first kiss all over again every time I try to say it...where the hell do I place my tongue???


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Laguiole makes some beautiful, well-made knives. I've a corkscrew/foil cutter from them in olive wood, & it's gorgeous. In fact, I haven't seen anything they've produced that I wouldn't be buy. I just can't wrap my damned English-speaking tongue around that name...La-ghool? La-gwa? La-gwe-oh--lee? It's like my first kiss all over again every time I try to say it...where the **** do I place my tongue???


 

It's LAG WEE OLL (more or less). It's probably my favourite..though I really miss the 6" stiletto I bought in Amsterdam. But that's up in the attic of my house in the UK...wildly illegal in Europe...something about the way it springs open when one presses a little button


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I am a spyderco guy all the way. Given I am not running around doing heavy heavy cutting but they are awesome from everything in my day to day through any of my slingshot needs. Here is my tiny collection. I mostly edc the centofante 3, the cricket(the tiny stainless on with the fob on it) , and a dragonfly. I like the vg-10 steel as it has a good combo of blade retention and ease of sharpening on my stones. 
Here they are:








I have to say that one of the best ones here is the Cat with G-10 scales, the 2nd from the bottom with 440c steel. 
Be well,
SF


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

We have similar questions in guitar land and the bottom line is that anyone who says looks aren't a factor is probably blind or kidding themselves 

The wording of the questions here are a bit open to interpretation. It is more than likely both for most people, with function being of primary importance for 99% of people and looks being of some importance to the vast majority.

Even though I use knives for work and general tasks daily, I don't carry one around. I do have a Swisstech Key on my keyring, which has a tiny blade, but not a proper knife. It's just not the done thing around here. I don't know a single person amongst my IRL acquaintances who regularly carries any kind of knife. I'm pretty sure that many urban knife-carrying guys are in dreamworld about the utility of their pocket-full. Some probably only have genuine reason to cut things just once or twice a year. Defence-wise, they're a liability to themselves and their companions. They'd be better off just learning to keep their smart-alec mouths shut if they want to protect themselves on a night out :rofl:

I recently bough a bunch of ex-demo Chinese made stainless folders for a bargain price. Out of those, the one I'd be most inclined to carry is the cheapest and smallest, a Winchester framelock folder. It has the best blade shape and is compact. A Svord Mini-Peasant-knife would be another contender for the same reasons with the added benefit of good steel and local manufacture. Those criteria are mostly practical, but I am quite fussy about the shape of the knife from a visual perspective. Balanced-looking. In both cases I am also inclined to remove the stock scales and make something nicer looking and feeling out of something with some bling factor.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

I still carry a Victorinox saw on my belt and a Benchmade 710 in the right hip pocket. Neither a piece of eye candy but they are both tough as nails. I like to look at beautiful things and admire them, but to me they should stay beautiful and unblemished. I do understand the pride factor in carrying a cut above piece of work though, just sayin'.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Laguiole makes some beautiful, well-made knives. I've a corkscrew/foil cutter from them in olive wood, & it's gorgeous. In fact, I haven't seen anything they've produced that I wouldn't be buy. I just can't wrap my damned English-speaking tongue around that name...La-ghool? La-gwa? La-gwe-oh--lee? It's like my first kiss all over again every time I try to say it...where the **** do I place my tongue???
> ...


The stiletto...was it Kissing Crane? One of my most treasured blades! Oh, I've got to dig it out now; I'll post a pic when I find it, tell me if it's like yours...


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


I can't remember the name I'm afraid.It must be 15 years at least since I visited my house in the UK. I just loathe the weather and many of the political / social problems that have developed since I stopped living there. It's a shame really...it's a beautiful house in a beautiful little village in a lovely bit of countryside. BUT IT'S COLD AND WET !  Actually the knife I really miss is one of the others up in the Wensleydale attic. It is a good, full-sized copy of the bowie in 'Crocodile Dundee'. (" THIS is a knife!" ) I did a lot of carving work on this and engraved all the brass parts. And the sheath is unique! When my mother died i didn't know what to do with her furs. I was thinking of making a bedspread out of the minks but there was a lovely little Ermine collar so I suspect I have the only ermine sheathed Bowie !!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...you'll remember the emblem, if it is what I'm hoping it is.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...you'll remember the emblem, if it is what I'm hoping it is.


Ooooh...I'll look forward to seeing the pic


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Well I had to vote I don't carry anymore. They have a new policy at work about what you can carry and my favorite stockman pocket knife has a blade that is too long. I have a buddy who was written up for his fruit testing knife he carries in is lunch box.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> I am a spyderco guy all the way. Given I am not running around doing heavy heavy cutting but they are awesome from everything in my day to day through any of my slingshot needs. Here is my tiny collection. I mostly edc the centofante 3, the cricket(the tiny stainless on with the fob on it) , and a dragonfly. I like the vg-10 steel as it has a good combo of blade retention and ease of sharpening on my stones.
> Here they are:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection! I've been thinking about picking up a Cat with G10, but Ive asked for it for Christmas so Ill have to wait and see what Santa brings.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Function and form: I usually carry my two japanese knives, an Mcusta basic folder for everyday needs like eating or small works and an Hattori utility fixed blade for better use in the fields or forests.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Function all the time; although should a knife also look great, well that is,a bonus.

Given different knives for different jobs.

The EDC I actually use the most.

Would have to be my now quite old Gerber Ezi-Out, half cerrated, the the pointy half just razor sharp.

Back from when Gerber were USA made; and not the much lower quality chinese stuff they now carry.

No matter who is paid how much to endorse their stuff.

For personal defence as a folder, my Cold Steel Vaquero XXL is very hard to beat as an excellent slicing blade for the purpose stated.

However, drawing a knife in a personal protection scenario, is only ever in response to someone having a knife pulled on me.

Given I am a very good knife fighter, a fixed blade would definately be the prefered option.
But if a folder is called for.

Fortunately nearly all the hoodlums who carry a knife, do so for one reason. 
They lack confidence in winning a fight bare handed: which generally both makes them dangerous, and easy beats for an opponent who has total confidence in their abilities.

Then my mentioned knife, is about as good as one could ever get for concealed carry.

Cheers Allan


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > I am a spyderco guy all the way. Given I am not running around doing heavy heavy cutting but they are awesome from everything in my day to day through any of my slingshot needs. Here is my tiny collection. I mostly edc the centofante 3, the cricket(the tiny stainless on with the fob on it) , and a dragonfly. I like the vg-10 steel as it has a good combo of blade retention and ease of sharpening on my stones.
> ...


I almost like it too much to use the thing!! Hahaha . (To be honest, I boughht an Ambitious to use in place of the cat for rougher tasks, but the difference in steel is ridiculouswhen comparing the chinese 8Cr13Mov to the 440C on the cat) .But that is not my style. If I won't use it , I might as well just put up a picture of it instead of buying it. But I did start my rotation with the cento 3 because I have two. One to beat up and practice on my sharpmaker with and the other to be mint for when I wreck this one. I love the dragonfly and the H-1dragonfly that is nitrogen tempered steel instead of carbon, so no rust even in salt water. If I had to do it over again I think I would go with th H-1 in the delica size.
Always nice to talk spydies with someone,
SF


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > SmilingFury said:
> ...


I totally understand not wanting to damage the blade you like most.  In an emergency of course I would use whatever knife I had, but if I can help it Ill grab a beater blade for those rougher tasks. I have the Ambitious and the Tenacious but never reach for them because they ride a bit high in the pocket and don't have the nice ergos of the ones I've mentioned. They are still practially brand new.  I really like the dragonfly as well. It is small but it holds like a larger knife and has VG10 steel. I'd like to see a combo of something like the Cat or Chaparral with H1 Steel in a Full Flat Grind blade.

Tom


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I just purchased a Spyderco Kiwi, looks fantastic and from what i've heard is a fantastic knife.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

iindividual said:


> I just purchased a Spyderco Kiwi, looks fantastic and from what i've heard is a fantastic knife.


Looks like a nice little knife  . Did you check out the Spyderco UKPK? A bit more $ though.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> iindividual said:
> 
> 
> > I just purchased a Spyderco Kiwi, looks fantastic and from what i've heard is a fantastic knife.
> ...


I dont have much £££ atm 
Its my first knife to, more for use than collection


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

iindividual said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > iindividual said:
> ...


Is it the kiwi that doesn't have a locking blade or am I thinking of another knife?


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> iindividual said:
> 
> 
> > SamuraiSamoht said:
> ...


Correct, I'm in the UK, So its illegal for me to carry it in public if it doesn't lock. Sucks, but that's the law I guess...


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

For me form and function have an equal part to play having said that the primary reason for carrying a knife is for cutting so blade design and quality are very important but overall appereance /comfort in hand are strong considerations.

Unfortunately in Oz its a drama to carry an EDC now but when I do it tends to be a small Opinel or liner lock type such as a Spyderco, Gerber etc.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

For me personally, for performance i want a lean convex or a flat grind, anything over 10thou behind the edge is too thick for my tasks. Functionality is what i refer to as how does it feel in the hand? any hot spots, sharp corners etc. Out of all the folding knives i've personally carried. Every single one failed to meet the req i wanted ... besides from the Opinels and the Victorinox soldier. Sure .. they might not use the super high end carbide steels, but i don't really need them in my tasks of cutting boxes, tapes, zip ties and other various plastics and foam.

I really like a lot of the new designs from Benchmade, Spyderco, Zero Tolerance, Kershaw and a lot of them come with some decent selection of steel choices etc but i find the edge to be too thick, a lot of the edges are 20 to 25 thou. The only way i would end up carry these is if i did a re-grind and bring it down to 10thou zero grind, with a 2-3 thou micro bevel.

I hear that Microtech is making some really thin ground knives, does anyone own a microtech to confirm this?


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

As I mentioned I really like the Opinels - carbon blade variants have awsome cutting ability and are fantastic for camp food prep and easy to re-sharpen. I have a few larger 'INOX' ones for when I go hunting and want additional corrosion resistance - for the money I don't think they can be beaten! Not 'tacticool' looking but thats fine by me.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> As I mentioned I really like the Opinels - carbon blade variants have awsome cutting ability and are fantastic for camp food prep and easy to re-sharpen. I have a few larger 'INOX' ones for when I go hunting and want additional corrosion resistance - for the money I don't think they can be beaten! Not 'tacticool' looking but thats fine by me.


Agreed. Performance, function and price ... Opinels are a true bargain.


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah and over the years I have customised the wood handles which is a bit of fun!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

While I own many knives that can easily fill an EDC role with a heavy emphasis on SOG assisted openers, there is only one true, by definition EDC knife that I carry. When I say 'true EDC' I mean a knife that is with me, every day, always, without fail.

The CRKT KISS. Attached to my key ring, this goes with me everywhere and had probably seen more use than most knives I own, combined (kitchen knives excluded). Heck it seems to keep finding it's way into planes as well when I travel. No one ever notices it on the keyring.

When I bought it I shelled out the few extra bucks for the blinged up gold and black version which now however, is almost non existent. It looks like it has had a hard life because it has.

I don't really care how it looks now as it is just as functional now as the day I bought it. Actually, more functional I find after re profiling the edge to around 14 degrees and being kept hair popping sharp always.


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

I am a big fan of the Izula knives as well - have two set up as kneck 'carry' and work very well. Being a fixed blade and of robust build I find that they can handle most tasks very well.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> I personally don't see it as an "either/or" question. I try to get the aesthetics, functionality and performance all in one.  For my daily application I found my ideal pocket knife in the Spyderco Chaparral. But I also am a huge fan of the Spyderco Sage 1 and 2, Dragonfly with G10 scales and Manix 2. Deep pocket carry, low profile, slick ergos, quality steel that holds a good edge and rock solid lockup.
> 
> Tom


Some great choices there, i've handled the manix 2 and Sage 1 and they're both really comfortable, i especially like the deep carry wire pocket clips Spyderco makes.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Spyderco serrated

Used them to open pine needle bales, hay bales, etc. working in the 1980's. Wore out the lock mechanism on a Endura(?), shipped it back to Spyderco, they sent me another. If you ship one of their knives to them, they will sharpen it, send it back. They are better at sharpening their knives now than years ago.

In the early 2000's, tragically, a mountain lion needed to eat people's pets to survive the drought. After he almost killed my dog 40 feet away from me I eventually got a now discontinued fixed blade H-1 steel Spyderco. It is not used, only carried on evening and night hikes, so it remains factory sharp. (Guns are heavy...not likely to encounter another cougar, usually rocks nearby, I will probably never even see the attack coming)

Last summer we swam in the ocean at Myrtle Beach, SC. An Atlantic Salt in Hi-Viz yellow was in my pocket, my EDC. Looks as good now as it did before, but that steel does show scratches. It also work hardens.

At work I use a Spyderco Baby Goddard concealed in the pocket. When black is the color one needs to wear, a Spyderco Harpy with carbon fiber scales, is perched in the pocket. Functionality is a beautiful thing.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Danny0663 said:


> For me personally, for performance i want a lean convex or a flat grind, anything over 10thou behind the edge is too thick for my tasks. Functionality is what i refer to as how does it feel in the hand? any hot spots, sharp corners etc. Out of all the folding knives i've personally carried. Every single one failed to meet the req i wanted ... besides from the Opinels and the Victorinox soldier. Sure .. they might not use the super high end carbide steels, but i don't really need them in my tasks of cutting boxes, tapes, zip ties and other various plastics and foam.
> 
> I really like a lot of the new designs from Benchmade, Spyderco, Zero Tolerance, Kershaw and a lot of them come with some decent selection of steel choices etc but i find the edge to be too thick, a lot of the edges are 20 to 25 thou. The only way i would end up carry these is if i did a re-grind and bring it down to 10thou zero grind, with a 2-3 thou micro bevel.
> 
> I hear that Microtech is making some really thin ground knives, does anyone own a microtech to confirm this?


This is one of the reasons I carry the spyderco centfante 3. They call it a "gentleman's folder" in their marketing stuff but it has a thinner blade than other 3" blades they make. It is a slicing machine. There are vids on youtube of a guy slicing chunks out of a 4x4 piece of wood and it handles it in great style. The blade is 2mm thick compared to the 2.5 mm of the Delica 4 . The delica 4 might feel as thin as the cento has a sabre grind and the delica has a full flat grind. At least the one I bought does. I can't say enough good stuff about the cento3. The only thing I would wish to change is that it cannot be taken apart as it is pin constructed , not screws. I haven't had any reason to open mine yet though, FWIW.

SF


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

iindividual said:


> Correct, I'm in the UK, So its illegal for me to carry it in public if it doesn't lock. Sucks, but that's the law I guess...


If it does lock open its illegal sorry.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

What I always carry with me is an old Victorinox my father gave me when I was a kid. The pocket knife has seen years and years of use but still is a razor sharp cutter and great for whittling. Because one of the scales broke off one day, I made wooden scales and epoxied them to the knife.

When I go out in the woods I always have my Helle Harding by my side.









Cheers, Simon


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> I am a spyderco guy all the way. Given I am not running around doing heavy heavy cutting but they are awesome from everything in my day to day through any of my slingshot needs. Here is my tiny collection. I mostly edc the centofante 3, the cricket(the tiny stainless on with the fob on it) , and a dragonfly. I like the vg-10 steel as it has a good combo of blade retention and ease of sharpening on my stones.
> Here they are:
> 
> 
> ...


 Love spydaco I have all ther 4 inch military and police blades. Top notch. I also really like the fallknivens. Vg10 laminated steel blades. I have several of there models. Also top notch survival knives.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

My Victorinox Swiss Army knife is good enough for me. If for some reason it isn't in my pocket, I feel naked.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Aesthetic is important, but purpose overrides. I've lost count of the number of knives I've got, from handmade Sheffield steel, bowies, skinners, combat, fixed folding etc.

In the woods, and for bushcraft stuff you can't go wrong with a Nordic style Scandi grind. Good all round blade, Helle, Mora, Fallkniven etc. 
For day to day a good Swiss Army knife probably tops the tree, simplicity at its peak. Although I'm also a fan of the Kershaw knives, just beat spyderco in my opinion, without wanting to be contentious


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

MagicTorch100 said:


> Aesthetic is important, but purpose overrides. I've lost count of the number of knives I've got, from handmade Sheffield steel, bowies, skinners, combat, fixed folding etc.
> In the woods, and for bushcraft stuff you can't go wrong with a Nordic style Scandi grind. Good all round blade, Helle, Mora, Fallkniven etc.
> For day to day a good Swiss Army knife probably tops the tree, simplicity at its peak. Although I'm also a fan of the Kershaw knives, just beat spyderco in my opinion, without wanting to be contentious


Everyone has their favorites, and I like alot of Kershaws also. But many of their models are sporting the 8Cr13Mov chinese steel which I have to rank lower than just about any steel that most of the spydercos are made with. Except the ambitious, tenacious, persistence, resilience economy line they just put out a few years ago(not crazy about these). The discount line of spyderco made knives called Byrd knives, are all made with the same steel as most of the kershaw blades. It just doesn't hold a blade as long as higher quality steels. With Kershaw you pay for a solid construction an the open assist spring mechanism. This is Illegal in NY so the whole line is useless to me.
Everyone has their own tastes. I am just making conversation and explaining my preference for Spydies. No offense to anyone's knife is intended, hahaha. 
Be well,
SF


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> MagicTorch100 said:
> 
> 
> > Aesthetic is important, but purpose overrides. I've lost count of the number of knives I've got, from handmade Sheffield steel, bowies, skinners, combat, fixed folding etc.
> ...


I'm certainly not advocating the breaking of any laws, but many places leave the responsibility of obeying state/local laws on the buyer, & put the onus of shipping on you. It's hard with this state in particular, as what's legal on Tuesday could get you 3 years on Wednesday.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> MagicTorch100 said:
> 
> 
> > Aesthetic is important, but purpose overrides. I've lost count of the number of knives I've got, from handmade Sheffield steel, bowies, skinners, combat, fixed folding etc.
> ...


You make a good point about the steel, mines been fine so far though. Ironically I think it's probably more the aesthetic of the spyderco range that appeals less than Kershaw for me. I do like the assisted opening mechanism, but you're right about legally tenuous ground. Very much a no no over here, so private collection status <ahem>.
Overall I prefer a fixed short blade, always used to be high carbon non stainless a bit like Opinel. A family friend was one of the last 'little mesters' in Sheffield and that was also the kind of steel he generally used, kept a very good edge but typically needed to be sharpened more often. 
I'll put some pics up of a few of the kind I've still got knocking about if you're interested.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

MagicTorch100 said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > MagicTorch100 said:
> ...


SURE!! I would love to see them. I have a small and manageable spydie collection right now that suits my rotation just fine. More than I need for my city life day to day. But when I am back home they coume in handy for fishing and other outdoors stuff I like. 
Here is a quick picture of my little guys:


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Yeah, Sheffield steel had a fine reputation, desirable.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> SURE!! I would love to see them. I have a small and manageable spydie collection right now that suits my rotation just fine. More than I need for my city life day to day. But when I am back home they coume in handy for fishing and other outdoors stuff I like.
> Here is a quick picture of my little guys:
> 
> 
> ...


These are all almost identical! At least 1500$ and no verity, I just don't get it... Sorry mate.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Davidka said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > SURE!! I would love to see them. I have a small and manageable spydie collection right now that suits my rotation just fine. More than I need for my city life day to day. But when I am back home they coume in handy for fishing and other outdoors stuff I like.
> ...


 Don't be sorry, there is variety to me and they did not cost anywhere near $1500 buddy. You are shopping at the wrong places if these 8 knives would cost you $1500. Don't worry, no one is coming with a bill for you to pay for my knives, hahaha. If they look identical to you it is because you don't see what I see, which is totally fine. Our needs are different. I have very specific needs from a pocket knife, so when I find a manufacturer that satisfies them, I equip myself properly. I would be in trouble if I had to make everyone but myself happy with MY belongings.
I am not showing the small collection for anyone's approval, it was what we were talking about... ...knives. If you scroll up and read the name of the thread, it says function vs eye candy. These function extremely well for me. You obviously prefer the visual aspect of a knife more, which is fine too. I respect your right to criticize. You are entitled to your opinion. I wish your opinion or you "getting it" meant more to me, but I like what I like, and that is that... 
...Sorry mate.
Be well friend,
SF


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Not sure if anyone cares but the knives in my pic can be found for about $40-$70 each, depending on the model. At least in the usa. I know here in europe they charge more.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Given it would appear collection pics are okay.

Here is a part of my collection.

Unfortunately it is not complete, as there are around/exactly 3 not in the photograph.









All are used from time to time; and all are maitained at a razor sharp edge.

Quite surprisingly the local Thai knife/Parang type blade, is exceptionally good quality, at least at holding an edge after serious work.

The actual hardness earring of the steel, or what was used to make it.

I have zero idea; all I know is,it is an excellent knife for what it is intended to do.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Ruthiexxx, I'm having a hard time finding my stiletto (& it's irritating me more by the hour), but here's a shot of a modern version that's very similar to mine. It looks like the original company got bought out, & just a quick glance around makes me think quality may have taken a dip as well


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...this is thier emblem.









From what I understand, they used to be the cat's pajamas...I know mine is a work of art, & it's got that "cool" factor, too. It's rather old, though...


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Ruthiexxx, I'm having a hard time finding my stiletto (& it's irritating me more by the hour), but here's a shot of a modern version that's very similar to mine. It looks like the original company got bought out, & just a quick glance around makes me think quality may have taken a dip as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW...that's the double of mine!! Well, mine has wooden side pieces (that I carved of course!) Aren't they wonderful ?! I've always thought that the very best weapon was the one you never had to use because they take one look and run. I think it's a lot to do with the distinctive blade shape...it is clearly a knife designed for one purpose only !

Oh...so now I know the make  thank you...though it's made me miss it all the more (not enough to go back to England for though!!)

I had a couple of Italian switchblades that were cheap copies of this but the steel was crap and I gave them away


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Ruthiexxx, I'm having a hard time finding my stiletto (& it's irritating me more by the hour), but here's a shot of a modern version that's very similar to mine. It looks like the original company got bought out, & just a quick glance around makes me think quality may have taken a dip as well
> ...


Nice...glad I could help! I know mine has always been a favorite; can't wait to find it again (they must like to be evasive). I here ya with the chinsy Italian knockoffs...the only metal I buy from Italy are shotguns & motorcycles (though to be honest, I don't yet own a Ducati  )...


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

I agree with Ash on this one. Function is the key piece, but by nature we pick something that also looks appealing to us. But a flashy custom knife as EDC is just asking for trouble or else your just looking for people to notice your knife


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

So here's a few which are definitely NOT edc, kept under lock and key. All handmade in Sheffield over the last 20-30 years.









The one I use most at the moment









It'd take me a while to track down the folders, but I will at some point.

Cheers all


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

function


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Another one of my faves


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I just hope everybody choses their vehicles for "function" as well; it just breaks my heart to see decked out 4x4's clean & pristine as it does to see Ferraris crawling along at 15 miles below the posted speed


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Much because of this thread I bought a CRKT K.I.S.S. but after a week I stored it and my previous blade and returned to my Swiss Army Knife. It was just too nice and un-functional. After a couple of weeks with the Swiss knife I just can't understand why I've stopped carrying it on daily basis. It small and helpful. Love it (again).


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

In EDC, looks don't matter. Not trying to get my knife taken, im trying to have my tool with me. I also lost my EDC once, I dont know how, but Im not carrying a 500 dollar knife around town..


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Not sure if anyone cares but the knives in my pic can be found for about $40-$70 each, depending on the model. At least in the usa. I know here in europe they charge more.


Hey SF, I got to admit that you got me starting to check out the Spyderco brand more closely. Now I do see a difference between the knives in your collection. I have just won a bid for a Dragonfly. Yes, I've been bit by the spyder. 

So I admit I was wrong and just wanted to say cheers .


----------

